# Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. September 2004)

Moin Leute!
Ich erstelle hier mal eine Linkliste zu allen möglichen Wetterdiensten und Webcamseiten für den besseren Überblick wenn ihr mal wissen wollt wie der Wind am Wochenende wird. Wenn ich einen vergessen habe dann postet ihn hier oder schreibt mir eine Mail oder PM! Ich bau den dann noch mit ein.  #h 
----------------------------
Deutsche Wetterdienste:
Wetter Online - Ostsee 
Wetter Online - Nordsee 
nautische-veroeffentlichung 
Deutscher Wetterdienst 
BSH - Baden und Meer 
wetter.com 
alle möglichen Webcams an der Ostsee
Wetterzentrale 
unwetterzentrale.de
skywarn.de 
Wetter in Mecklenburg/Vorpommern 
Ostsee Wetter 
windfinder.com / germany 
Kachelmannwetter 
holnis-wetter
----------------------------
Webcams an der Deutschen Küste
Heiligenhafen 
alle möglichen Cam`s in Ost und West 
Hohwachter Bucht 01
Hohwachter Bucht 02
Dahme 
Laboe 
Kühlungsborn Seebrücke und Yachthafen
Helgoland
----------------------------
Dänische Wetterdienste 
dmi.dk 
windfinder.com / dänemark 
Hirtshals Havn 

----------------------------
Norwegische Wetterdienste
sol vaeret
tv2.no

----------------------------
Ganze Welt, auch Deutschland
windguru.cz
ProCumulus.de


----------



## oh-nemo (13. September 2004)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste*

Danke


----------



## Lotte (13. September 2004)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste*

moin-moin,

 wirklich klasse!!! vielen dank!!


----------



## atair (13. September 2004)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste*

Is echt stark! Danke schön!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 (Ick hab jetzt det jefunden, wat ick schon ewig jesucht habe.....)


----------



## MiCo (13. September 2004)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste*

nutze sehr oft den dänischen Seewetterbericht des DMI 
speziell, wenn ich zum Hochseeangeln will. Interessant auch unter dem Menüpunt *TIL SØS - SEJLERVEJR* die graphische Darstellung von Windstärke und Wellenhöhe. Ne Umrechnungstabelle von m/s in Bft gibt es auf der Seite auch.

Ein weiterer Link zur Wetterzentrale hier unter *10m Wind (Mitteleur.)* gucken und man erhält die Windprognose für die nächsten 180h im 6h Rythmus einzelnd abrufbar.


----------



## Palometta (13. September 2004)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste*

Tach Jörg,

dat haste aber fein gemacht #6

Kommt grade richtig , da ich gaaaaaanz dringen eine  Wettervorhersage für das übernächtes Wochenende brauche  

Bis dann
Frank


----------



## nikmark (13. September 2004)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste*

Jau,
immer gegoogelt
und genau das finden wollend  #6  #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Hendrik (13. September 2004)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste*

super Sache, vielen Dank!!  #6


----------



## chinook (13. September 2004)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste*

Kann das nicht wer fest irgendwo verankern? Köennen wir die Liste nicht weiterpflegen?


-chinook


----------



## honeybee (13. September 2004)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste*

www.unwetterzenrale.de (zuverlässiger als dwd.de)
www.skywarn.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. September 2004)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Kann das nicht wer fest irgendwo verankern? Köennen wir die Liste nicht weiterpflegen?



1. Das ist da oben verankert, für immer und
2. das wird gepflegt.

Danke Honeybee ich bau das mit ein.  |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste*



			
				Hendrik schrieb:
			
		

> super Sache, vielen Dank!!  #6




Was willst Du denn mit diesen Links. Du erkundigst Dich ja immer bei mir wegen Wetter usw..... :q  #h


----------



## chris13 (1. November 2004)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste*

der DWD hat immer aktuelle ostsee-wetterkarten.


----------



## GBroder Lothar (4. November 2004)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste*

Gute Windprognosen auch für Deutschland gibt es unter http://www.windguru.cz


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. November 2004)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste*

Danke für den Tipp, ich hab die Seite mit aufgenommen. #h


----------



## GoliaTH (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste*

Genau danach hab ich gesucht  Samstag gehts los...

Danke!


----------



## esmorb (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste*

schöne grüße aus halle

sieh mal auch unter ProCumulus.de nach, an 15.000 orten weltweit kann man da das wetter abrufen.
p.s. warte auf neue beiträge auf deiner seite

grüße esmorb


----------



## karpfenwuerger (16. November 2004)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste*

Klasse Liste!!!!

Respekt


----------



## banosh (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Wollte gerade eine Anfrage deswegen starten,und siehe da...!!!!!!!!!!!DANKE!!!!!!

kann mir noch jemand sagen welche von denen am relevantesten für die Boddengewässer rund um Rügen sind?

Danke und Petri Heil, banosh


----------



## Ghanja (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Kachelmannwetter - sehr schöne Sammlung. Dort ist Meteomedia zu empfehlen (vorausgesetzt, man hat eine Station in der Nähe).


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Danke Ghanja ich hab derine Seite mit eingebaut.


----------



## Nauke (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Hallo,


die Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s sind genial.  #6  #6  #6 

Hab der Seite mal alle Sterne gegeben. Darf ich das ;+ 

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Pete (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

jau, hartmut...dafür sind se ja da
finde auch, dass gerade solche seiten immer wieder mal ins interesse gerückt werden sollte...vielen neuen entgeht bestimmt so einiges an hervorragenden threads und hinweisen...


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

auch ne schöne cam iss unter

www.laboe.de


----------



## Micky (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Webcam-Tipp für DAHME (Seebrücke):

http://www.ostseeferienland.de/dahme/_system/layout/content_article_block.php?current_link_path=/dahme/de/derort/webcams/webcams.php

Falls der Link bei Euch nicht funzt: www.dahme.com - weiter auf ORT und dann den Link WEBCAM nehmen.


----------



## Skorpion (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Gute Arbeit  #6 

Danke für die Mühe :g


----------



## atu1956 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Als greenhorn in diesem board suche ich noch nützliches. |uhoh:


Deine links zum Wetterdienst bringen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Danke!


----------



## Albino (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Hallo

Ich hätte da auch was interessantes!Falls mal einer ne schöne
Gezeitentabelle benötigt.



*Wegen zahlreicher Anfragen weisen wir darauf hin, dass das BSH nichts dagegen hat, wenn aus anderen Websites heraus auf diese Seite verlinkt wird. Eine Übernahme von Inhalten dieser und anderer Seiten des BSH-Internetangebotes ist nicht gestattet.* 


Und das verlinken ist auch erlaubt!!!

http://www.bsh.de/de/Meeresdaten/Vorhersagen/Gezeiten/index.jsp


Angeln macht Süchtig|bla: 


Mfg Albino


----------



## noworkteam (12. August 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

hallo,


hier mein beitrag (webcam´s)

texel cam no1: hotel noordsee http://www.noordzee.nu/webcam.htm
texel cams   http://www.visittexel.nl/

mfg

noworkteam

http://www.noordzee.nu/webcam.htm


----------



## DiddyMD (12. August 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Danke|bla:


----------



## oh-nemo (13. August 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Paar Wracks in der Ostsee  *:m hier*


----------



## wodibo (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Hallo Jörch |wavey: 

Ich hab da noch 2 für Europa in der Hinterhand:

http://www.wetternachrichten.de/
http://www9.dw-world.de/europawetter/index.php?language=de


----------



## Fehmarn-Boote (16. November 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Neue Webcam auf Fehmarn:

Link: http://www.fehmarn-boote.de/webcam.html
mit Seewetterlink für Fehmarn / Westliche Ostsee


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. November 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*



			
				Fehmarn-Boote schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Webcam auf Fehmarn:
> 
> Link: http://www.fehmarn-boote.de/webcam.html
> mit Seewetterlink für Fehmarn / Westliche Ostsee



Hallo,
da es sich hier nicht um eine wirkliche Web Cam handelt kann ich den Link auch nicht aufnehmen. Sorry


----------



## Fehmarn-Boote (17. November 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Du musst ihn ja nicht aufnehmen, aber du kannst Ihn gern beobachten und feststellen, dass ich das Bild täglich zwischen 1 bis 4 mal auswechsle. Heute ist es bereits das 3 Bild.

Da ich so oder so jeden Tag am Hafen bin und jeden Tag im Netz bin. Kannst ja einfach mal schauen.


----------



## Cerfat (17. November 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

den dann auch noch bidde:

http://www.moselwetter.de/webcam.htm


----------



## Reisender (17. November 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Link: http://www.fehmarn-boote.de/webcam.html
mit Seewetterlink für Fehmarn / Westliche Ostsee





			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> da es sich hier nicht um eine wirkliche Web Cam handelt kann ich den Link auch nicht aufnehmen. Sorry


 

Aber vieleicht kann man ihn helfen !!! wie weiß ich auch noch nicht....|kopfkrat  aber die seite von ihn ist doch klasse, mit Wohnungen und Booten und anderen. Da ja viele von uns immer fragen wie wo was.:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. November 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> den dann auch noch bidde:
> 
> http://www.moselwetter.de/webcam.htm



Hallo, hier geht es aber um Wetterseiten und Cams für Nord und Ostsee. Für Cams aus ganz Deutschland würden wir hier den Rahmn sprengen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. November 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Link: http://www.fehmarn-boote.de/webcam.html
> mit Seewetterlink für Fehmarn / Westliche Ostsee
> 
> 
> ...



Jo helfen kann man bestimmt im Gespräch ist er ja schon mit Thomas9904.


----------



## Boddenfrosch (17. November 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Hallo !
Endlich hat sich mal einer Gedanken gemacht.
EDIT TIFFY bedankt sich. Windguru.CZ wird von uns z.B.
in die tägliche Planung einbezogen.
Petri Heil, Boddenfrosch

_Edit: Wie in anderen Postings schon angesprochen bringt es nix hier immer wieder Deine Seite zu verlinken._


----------



## Flussbarschfan (18. November 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

hier noch ne Seite mit 24.00 Webcams aus aller Welt :q 

http://www.globocam.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. November 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*



			
				Flussbarschfan schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch ne Seite mit 24.00 Webcams aus aller Welt :q
> 
> http://www.globocam.de


Hallo, hier geht es um Webcams für die ostsee und nicht die gnze Welt. Aber trotzdem Danke. #h


----------



## theactor (18. November 2005)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

#h HI,

vielen Dank für die Liste!
Geniale Idee mal wieder!!
Ein Nachtrag noch:
Meine Lieblingsseite ist WINFINDER. Dort gibt unter SURFCAMS eine ausführliche Liste von Webcams für Deutschland - davon die meisten Ost/Nordsee:





Der direkte Link dazu: http://www.windfinder.com/surfcams/surfcam_de.htm

#h


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

cool !
den Windfinder nehm ich auch immer - aber die cams bisher noch nie beachtet #6

Hier ne webcam mit Blick auf den *Schönberger Strand* ... 

http://www.fischer-kruse.de/M1/Webcam.htm


----------



## pepp-eric (8. März 2006)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Wer weiss wo man Tiefenwassertemperaturen einsehen kann? 
Beim BSH gibts ja nur die Oberflächentemperaturen.
Danke!


----------



## elchbaby (8. März 2006)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

gute arbeit #6


----------



## Torsk1 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

hier mal ne Webcam von der Flensburger Innenförde, kann man sogar selber steuern#6


----------



## defender11000 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

hab nochmal ne Frage!
Wenn ich nun aufs gelbe Riff fahre,wo soll ich den nachschauen so daß ich meine Wetter ,Wind und Wellenprognose krieg?
Kenn mich leider nicht aus im Norden, so bleibt mir nur eure Hilfe!
andreas


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*



defender11000 schrieb:


> hab nochmal ne Frage!
> Wenn ich nun aufs gelbe Riff fahre,wo soll ich den nachschauen so daß ich meine Wetter ,Wind und Wellenprognose krieg?
> Kenn mich leider nicht aus im Norden, so bleibt mir nur eure Hilfe!
> andreas


 

schaust du deutscher wetterdienst ( www.dwd.de )#6


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Nimm den hier,
ist sowieso der beste Wetterdienst für die Ostsee.


http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/farvandsudsigter.htm


----------



## raubangler (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Nimm den hier,
> ist sowieso der beste Wetterdienst für die Ostsee.
> 
> 
> http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/farvandsudsigter.htm


 
Sind die Prognosen dort sicherer, als bei windfinder.de?


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Nach meiner Erfahrung der zuverlässigste Wetterdienst für unseren Teil der Ostsee. Ich schau mir trotzdem noch immer ein paar andere an. Windfinder und Wetter.com gehören aber sicher nicht dazu.


----------



## bbfishing (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

hallo erst mal Danke für die Vorarbeit. Wenn ich im Raum flensburger Förde alsen unterwegs bin schau ich immer auf www.Holnis-Wetter.de dort ist der aktuelle Wind mit Richtung hinterlegt und es gibt für verschiedene Orte Vorhersagen.


----------



## FelixSch (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Also, ich habe alles durchgeschaut und meine, diese beiden für Fehmarn würden noch fehlen:
http://www.strandburg.com/webcam.html (Blick auf Staberhuk)
http://www.strandcamping.de/webcam.htm (Blick auf die Ostsee vor Wallnau)


----------



## elektrofant (23. September 2007)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

hi leute,
schaut auch mal hier!! Verschiedene Webcams auf Texel!! 

www.visittexel.nl 

ihr könnt immer gucken wie gerade das wetter die brandung under strand beschaffen sind!!

gruß pascal


----------



## Mantafahrer (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Webcam Helgoland/Nordsee:
Webcam


----------



## 1052bjrn (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Astrein !!!!! Danke!!!!


----------



## Spliff (9. April 2008)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Hab hier noch was 

http://www.webcam-fehmarn.de/WC01/index.htm

mfg Bernhard


----------



## snofla (18. August 2008)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

hier noch was für Norwegen #h


www.yr.no


----------



## Plötze_L (25. September 2009)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Die Seite von Lothar ist wirklich gut hier nochmal was von Rügen hat bisher gute Vorhersagen geleistet. http://www.aquamaris.de/wetter-segeln.php


----------



## Klaus S. (12. November 2009)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/Schleswig-Holstein/Kiel/


----------



## Furchi1963 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Fanz tolle Links hier....habe fast alle aufgenommen.
Ich habe selbst die Radio- und Funkwetterdienste:

http://www.boote-magazin.de/reise/rei6021.html

http://wetter-funk-nordfriesland.npage.de/wetter_funkfrequenzen_ukw_kw_62680894.html

http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,1262478,00.html


----------



## Hougen (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wetterdienste Linkliste und Webcam`s*

Hallo Leute,
Ist euch vielleicht bekannt, wie man den nautischen Seewetterrundfunk auf seinem Boot empfangen kann? Ich besitze ein Nokia 3720 classic und hatte die Hoffnung, da es GPS hat, eventuell darüber direkt Seewetternachrichten vielleicht sogar stündlich empfangen zu können.http://www.norwegen-angelfreunde.de/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&item=
Problem ist nämlich, dass sich die vermeindlichen Angelstellen http://www.norwegen-angelfreunde.de/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&item=über eine Stunde Fahrzeit http://www.norwegen-angelfreunde.de/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&item=(mit 6 PS-Motor) vom Hafen (Marina Boltenhagen) und der geschützten Wohlenberger Wiek entfernt befinden, so dass man meist eine sehr ungemüdliche Rückfahrt von der Steilküste von Boltenhagen in den Hafen hat, wenn man eine Wetteränderung erst vor Ort ohne Vorankündigung bemerkt.http://www.norwegen-angelfreunde.de/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&item=

Daher bin ich auf der Suche nach sehr präzisen, auf den jeweiligen Ort bezogene Seewetternachrichten (ich bräuchte sie speziell für Boltenhagen - Steilküste Boltenhagen), die mir in Zukunft vielleicht etwas wetterinformationstechnisch unter die Arme greifen können

Da mein 5,3 m langer Jollenkreuzer, der mit einem neuen Mercury 6PS Außenborder ausgerüstet ist nur über ein Hand-GPS (Lowrance ifinder H20) und ein Fishecholot (Eagle) verfügt, steht mir leider kein Funk zur Verfügung. Ich schätze es auch als sehr schwierig ein, einen Funk nach zu rüsten, da dieser eine Autobatterie als Energieversorgung fordert, welche ich aufgrund des Gewichts nicht auf meinem Boot installieren kann. Derzeit wird mein Echolot mit einem Gel-Bleiakku für Mopeds versorgt.
Daher würde mir aktuell nur mein Handy zur Verfügung stehen, um Wetterinformationen direkt am Ort bekommen zu können, es sei denn, ihr wüsstet noch andere Möglichkeiten
 Schon mal im Voraus vielen Dank für euere Antworten.
Gruß, 
Hougen


----------

